# LinkedIn - Is it really worth it?



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

That can also depend largely on the job culture to which you belong. For example, I'm working my way in with West Coast engineers, where to wear a suit and tie is to be incredibly overdressed. In my picture, I'm wearing a suit jacket, but no tie.


----------



## sankgreen70 (Feb 2, 2014)

In Italy linkedin don't help you to find you a work


----------



## sankgreen70 (Feb 2, 2014)

what do you think?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

sankgreen70 said:


> In Italy linkedin don't help you to find you a work


Looks like in a lot of those Mediterranean countries it takes a heck of a lot more to find work. The unemployment rates are nuts there.


----------

